

IBM joins the OpenJDK community, will help unify open source Java efforts - bensummers
http://www.sutor.com/c/2010/10/ibm-joins-the-openjdk-community/

======
mahmud
Earlier <http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1780836>

------
wccrawford
Just the other day someone was saying this wasn't the time to fork Java
because there was no group to lead it.

I wonder what kind of bird they're having for dinner tonight?

